# An Introduction to new site



## myswitchblade (Feb 12, 2016)

Hello everyone,

This is Andrew Clark, This is my first post. I strongly believe that you will get a lot of help from all the registered members.

With regards
Andrew Clark


----------



## marques (Feb 12, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 12, 2016)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 12, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Steve (Feb 12, 2016)

myswitchblade said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is Andrew Clark, This is my first post. I strongly believe that you will get a lot of help from all the registered members.
> 
> ...


Welcome... But who's the "you" who will get help?  Is that you or someone else?  Your pronouns are confusing.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 12, 2016)

Ah, pronoun trouble. 






Welcome to MT!


----------



## myswitchblade (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks to all for providing the beautiful opinion on my post.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 19, 2016)

Welcome to MT


----------

